# Temporizador a la conexión-desconexión



## Roberto55 (Sep 18, 2010)

Hola amigos y colegas del foro, voy a postear un proyecto que me toco diseñar para los deberes del cole, y por la simple razón de que no encontré ninguna ayuda para realizarlo, ya que lo logre hacer pienso colaborar con otras personas para que no sufran los mismos problemas que sufri yo para realizar el mismo.
El proyecto es muy simple y tiene un bajisimo precio de armado, basicamente es un 555 actuando como monoestable.
Si se le pueden hacer mas arreglos a este circuito les ruego los hagan y que tambien me lo hagan saber para mejorar el que yo realice. El proyecto esta comprobado, dado que ya lo hice y ya comprobe su funcionamiento. Aqui se los dejo

Saludos


----------

